# My US haul



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Got back from the states earlier this week, which of course meant a great chance to get some detailing gear in the suitcase for the trip home!

CG Hexlogic Pads
2 Blue large
2 Black large and small
2 White large and small
2 Green large
2 Orange large 
3 pack CG elite ultra mf

2 pk Autozone MF pads
12pk Autozone 12x16 general purpose MFs
4x Autozone glass cloths

1x Windscreen Wonder (hard to find these, found it in a mall stall in the end!)

Thanks to Chemical Guys US for sorting me out, and to my mate to driving me to Autozone :thumb:

Look forward to trying the pads out, in particular, very soon :buffer:

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

nice goodies did you have much of a saving there mate


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

justina3 said:


> nice goodies did you have much of a saving there mate


Yeah pads around half what they are here, mfs also quite a bit cheaper. All the megs products etc were not much different or cheaper to be worthwhile bringing back.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I've had some bargains in the past too. Must remember to order some stuff before I go next time!


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

love the wonder shield for my window. Got it at the 99 cents store.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one...:thumb:
However i got 2x the windscreen wonders from cheap shop ....Ill get my coat...:wave:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm going over in june for 3 weeks so will need to start planning starting with empty suitcase :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice Ryan, I have found the more I go over to the US the less I buy now, think I am just getting old and tight..........:lol:

Glad you found a Windshield Wonder in the end............:thumb:


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Noticed the CG pads are half the price, tried to order from them but they don't ship to the UK. No news of any trips to the states with work in the next few months, going to a wedding in September though and plan to bring a few pads back. Shows how ripped off we are over there, even with the shipping it's still a high markup.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

ill be doing this next time i visit my sister in indianapolis im sure. though i do keep thinking why dont i send her a list and get her to order them over there, delivered to her house and then ship over here........


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Go with old tees and jeans that you leave behind and bring back the detailing gear...:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Good haul. I want a windshield wonder

Why are pads so cheap in us. 5.5 currently $7.45 which is like £5?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm off the the world of the car next Saturday; Texas.

Can't wait to have a rummage round the auto shops.

Going to get a battery powered Brinkmann at least and some clay.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

In fact whefe did you get all the pads from? Was it autozone, o'reillys or somewhere more specific to the area you went?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Good haul. I want a windshield wonder
> 
> Why are pads so cheap in us. 5.5 currently $7.45 which is like £5?


Is that with or without Sales Tax?

In any event, it's not likely to be 20% is it?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> I'm off the the world of the car next Saturday; Texas.
> 
> Can't wait to have a rummage round the auto shops.
> 
> Going to get a battery powered Brinkmann at least and some clay.


I'd be nervous bringing Clay back, I can just imagine the panic thinking you've got a load of Semtex with you!


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just got a windshield wonder off fleabay today 2.99 plus 1.00 p&p


----------

